# Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?



## angelndes_sofa (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie das Thema schon sagt... Also ich habe vorhin ein paar Forellen aus der True geholt, die ich heute abend mit ein paar Freunden überm Schwenkgrill fertig machen wollte, aber da es wohl den ganzen Abend regnen wird wie es aussieht fällt das Grillen flach, weil ich bei dem Grill auch keine Überdachung hab.

naja die umstände sind ja egal.möchte eigentlich nur wissen,ob man aufgetauten Fisch aus der True noch 1 oder 2 Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewaren kann ? oder wie lange ?

Gruß Andre #h


----------



## crazyFish (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

Meines Wissens nach beträgt die Lagerzeit für Forellen im Kühlschrank 24 Stunden.


----------



## Colophonius (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

Nimm den Backofengrill ;P

Also ich denke, dass nen Fisch länger als 1 Tag hält. Ich habe mal nen totes Rotauge im Kühlschrank vergessen, stank erst später als eine Woche richtig


----------



## dirkbu (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

Nach einem Tag würde ich den Fisch noch verzehren. Bedingung ist aber, dass er nicht in seinem Auftausaft liegt.....

Ansonsten könnte der Magen nicht mehr richtig mitspielen...


----------



## wishmaster (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

Ich bin da auch eher vorsichtig. 
Doch ein chinesischer Koch hat mal zu mir gesagt: Fisch muss doch für 3 Tage nicht in den Kühlschrank. Kein Witz !!!!!!! Er meinte es ernst.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*



wishmaster schrieb:


> Fisch muss doch für 3 Tage nicht in den Kühlschrank. Kein Witz !!!!!!! Er meinte es ernst.



#c 

ich kapier den satz nicht,sorry :q was meinst du ?


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

...er meint wohl, daß man für "nur" 3 Tage keinen Kühlschrank braucht.

Ich denke mal, wenn Du den Fisch abtropfen läßt, geht es auch noch einen weiteren Tag, die Qualität nimmt aber sicher nicht zu. Ich stimme auch für den Backofengrill.

Grüße
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## schadstoff (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aufgetauter Fisch... Wie lange im Kühlschrank haltbar ?*

Du musst den fisch in irgendeiner form weiterverarbeiten dann ist er auch länger haltbar.


----------

